# Safari et youtube, ça rame !!!



## Bambouille (9 Mai 2012)

Depuis quelque temps (je ne sais pas combien), quand jet veux visualiser une vidéo youtube depuis un lien dans Safari, j'ai un processus appelé : QTKITServer qui se met en branle et me prend plus de 100% de mon Processeur. Et ça pendant un bon moment avant que ça ne s'arrête.
J'ai l'impression d'être revenu sur mon bon G4 bi pro, ça mouline grave !?!







Aucun soucis sous Chrome.
Configuration de ma signature. Réparation des permissions éffectuée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h09 ----------

Je me répond à moi même puisque j'ai trouvé la solution ici (dernier post).
Si ça peut servir.


----------

